# سلطان اللة ومسئولية الانسان  تدخلات لله لصالح الانسان



## Dr Fakhry (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلطان اللة ومسئولية الانسان*
*تدخلات لله لصالح الانسان*​ 
*درسنا في الفصول السابقة أن الله كلي القدرة والسلطان وأن الله الخالق وضع مجموعة من القوانين لحكم الخليقة، فوضع القوانين المادية لحكم العالم المادي والقوانين البيولوجية لحكم الكائنات الحية والقوانين الأدبية لحكم الكائن الأدبي. ورأينا ستة أمور تميز هذا القانون وهي: أولاً أن محتوى هذا القانون هو محبة الله من كل القلب والنفس والقدرة ومحبة القريب كالنفس. ثانياً أن القانون الادبي قانون مطلق ينفذ نفسه بنفسه. ثالثاً أن الحرية التي أعطيت لنا في هذا القانون هي حرية أدبية. رابعاً أن الحرية الأدبية التي لنا هي حرية محدودة فهي نسبية وليست مطلقة.** خامساً **أساس الحرية الأدبية هي المعرفة **وحرية **الاختيار. سادساً الله يتعامل مع الإنسان كفرد داخل مجتمع يؤثر ويتأثر به سلباً وايجاباً. *
*عندما نضع كل هذه العناصر معاً بجانب بعضها البعض نستطيع أن نري صورة متكاملة واضحة لما يريده الله أن يعلنه لنا، كما أنها تجاوب على الكثير من الأسئلة التي قد تحير أذهاننا وقلوبنا، وفي نفس الوقت ترد على اتهامات عدو كل خير التي يوجهها نحو الله والتي في الكثير من الاحيان قد نجح في أن يضعها في داخلنا. إنها تُحمل الإنسان مسئوليته الحقيقية ونتيجة اختياراته التي قرر بنفسه أن يختارها. *
*في هذا الفصل، سوف نتناول معاً ما الذي يصنعه الله وما الطريقة التي يتدخل بها *
*رابعاً: خطة الله لخلاص البشرية*

*الله يتدخل في البشرية ليبقي الحق معلناً وحرية اختيار الانسان متاحة** وهذا التدخل ليس هو تدخل في الحرية الشخصية للإنسان لكي يملي عليه الله ما يريد أن يصنعه بل هو تدخل في التاريخ الإنساني. وكما رأينا منذ بداية الخليقة وكما هو مسجل في العهد القديم كلما نسى الناس الله وطرقه أرسل الله إليهم نبي من الأنبياء ليذكرهم بناموسه وحقه، ومنذ عهد إبراهيم بدأ الله ليس فقط أن يتكلم مع الناس عن الخطأ والصواب أو النور والظلمة بل شرع الله في تنفيذ خطته لخلاص الانسان من اختيار البشرية الخاطئ الذي اختارته بالانفصال عن الله حتى يسترد لصالح الانسان حرية اتخاذه لقراره, فإختار الله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ومنهم الآباء. وهذه الخطة ليس لها دخل بمصير الأفراد بل هي خطة لصالح البشرية، فهو لم يرغم أحد على قبوله والحياة معه. أيضاً طوال هذه الخطة لم يرفض الله أي إنسان كائناً من كان أراد أن يعيش له وفقاً لمشيئته فمثلاً تدخله في حياة كرنيليوس هو تدخل إلهي بعد وضوح رغبة قلبه في معرفة الله حيث أرسل له ملاكاً يقول له أن يستدعي سمعان بطرس ليكلمه وفي هذا لم يتدخل الله ليجبر كرنيليوس على الإيمان بالرب يسوع.*
*وعندما ظهر الله بقوة لشاول الطرسوسي وهو في طريقه لكي يحارب المسيحيين لايعتبر هذا إرغاماً أو ضغط عليه لكي يغير من إرادته وهذا ما شرحه بولس بعد الإيمان في رسالته إلى تيموثاوس فهو يعترف أنه فعل هذا بجهل وفي عدم إيمان ظناً منه أن هذا هو مايريده الله أن يفعله وأن مايفعله يرضي الله، فتكلم الله له بهذه الطريقة لكي ينبهه بأن مايفعله لايرضيه ولايسره بل بهذا قد أصبح ضد الله: *
*- "أَنَا الَّذِي كُنْتُ قَبْلاً مُجَدِّفاً وَمُضْطَهِداً وَمُفْتَرِياً** وَلَكِنَّنِي رُحِمْتُ، لأَنِّي فَعَلْتُ بِجَهْلٍ فِي عَدَمِ إِيمَانٍ".**(1تي1: 13)*
*وهذا ما نراه في هذه الأيام من غيرة وحماسة وإضطهاد للمسيحية ظناً من فاعليها أنهم يرضون الله ويطيعونه. لذا، يصنع الله الأمر نفسه بأن يعلن ذاته لهؤلاء الناس تارة برؤى وتارة بأحلام فيفهمون أن ما يصنعونه هو ضد الله فيقبلونه مخلصاً ورباً وفادياً.*
*أحيانا يتدخل الله تدخلات خارقة للطبيعة لا ليرغم الإنسان أن يفعل ما لايريد بل ليساعده ويشجعه أن يفعل ما يريد أي ليوفر للإنسان الإرادة الحرة حتى يستطيع أن يفعل الصلاح.*
*يحفظ الله العالم من الهلاك**ليعطي للإنسان فرصة التوبة والرجوع, فالعالم الذي نعيش فيه يحتوي في ذاته على أسباب تدميره والتي تتمثل في الكم الهائل من القنابل النووية وأنواع البكتريا والفيروسات التي اخترعها العلماء خصيصاً لكي يدمروا البلاد الأخرى, فإذا ما قرر الله أن يسحب يد رحمته وطول أناته عن هذا العالم فلسوف يحترق ويتدمر نهائياً في لحظات معدودة.*
*ويبقى السؤال وهو: لماذا اختار الله أُناس لكي يحقق بهم خطته وينفذها في هذا العالم بينما لم يختار الباقيين في ذلك، أليس هذا ظلماً وجوراً؟ لماذا اختار الله يعقوب ولم يختار عيسو؟ لماذا اختار راحاب على الرغم من أنها ليست من شعب الله؟ *
*أراد الله أن يعلمنا ويفهمنا أن هذا الطريق هو طريق النعمة للذي لايستحق, فيعقوب وراحاب وغيرهم كثيرين لم يكونوا مستحقين رحمة ومحبة الله لهم. إنها النعمة التي تعطي وتغدق العطاء لمن لايستحق. *
*أيضا اختار الله داود لكي يتمم به خطته لأنه وجد قلب داود حسب قلبه, واختار الله إبراهيم لأجل إيمانه, وصموئيل لأجل طاعته. في كل مرة اختار الله شخصاً لكي يتمم به مشيئته اختاره لسبب محدد وواضح وليس لكي يحقق مزاجه الشخصي. *
*خامساً: تدخل الله في حياة الإنسان*
*يتدخل الله في حياة الإنسان بصور مختلفة وبطريقة لا تسلبنا حريتنا ولا تدفعنا رغماً عنا إلى إتخاذ قرار عكس إرادتنا، بل هو يتدخل لكي يرفع مستوى وقيمة الحق الإلهي وأيضاً لكي يوفر للإنسان الحرية الكاملة لكي يختار اختياراً حراً فمثلاً الله يتدخل:*
*§ **بأعمال الرحمة والعناية*
*"لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ." **(مت5: 45)**،**فالله مُصر كل الإصرار على أن يبارك الأشرار كما يبارك الأبرار حتى تلين قلوبهم وتنفتح لرسالة الإنجيل فيتخذوا قرارات صحيحة ويرجعوا إلى الله الحي.*
*§ **بالإنذار والتأديب *
*مثل شعب نينوى الذين أرسل **الله إليهم يونان بإنذار فرجعوا عن طرقهم وتابوا إلى الله نادمين على الشر، فالله لم يجبرهم على التوبة والرجوع بل هم من قرروا أن يسمعوا صوت الله الذي ينادي عليهم: **"فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَنْتَ شَفِقْتَ عَلَى الْيَقْطِينَةِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَتْعَبْ فِيهَا** وَلاَ رَبَّيْتَهَا الَّتِي بِنْتَ لَيْلَةٍ كَانَتْ وَبِنْتَ لَيْلَةٍ هَلَكَتْ. أَفَلاَ أَشْفَقُ أَنَا عَلَى نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي يُوجَدُ فِيهَا أَكْثَرُ مِنِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشَرَةَ رَبْوَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ يَمِينَهُمْ مِنْ شِمَالِهِمْ وَبَهَائِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ!».**(يون4: 10, 11).**وفي نفس الوقت نرى أمم وشعوب يتكلم الله إليهم بالإنذار والتأديب ولكنهم لايسمعوا ولايرجعوا. *
*§ **بحسب ما يسمح له الفرد*
*يتدخل الله في حياتنا بقدر ما نسمح نحن له أن يتدخل, وهذا ما يفسر لنا سبب إستطاعة الله أن يتدخل في حياة أولاده أكثر من إمكانية تدخله في حياة الآخرين، فأولاده أي المؤمنين به يستطيع الله أن يتدخل في حياتهم بطريقة أعمق لأنهم يسمحون له بذلك وقد أعطوه الحق أن يتدخل لأنه يعيش في داخلهم. أيضاً درجة إستطاعة الله أن يتدخل في حياة أولاده متفاوتة فليس كل المؤمنين به يعطونه الحق الكامل والحرية أن يتدخل ويصنع ما يشاء، فالبعض يمسك على الله الكثير من الأمور التي لا يريده أن يتدخل فيها وبالتالي فالله يحترم حرية إرادة الإنسان فيرفض أن يتدخل, فليس كل أولاد الله يستطيعون أن يختبروا حضور الله بنفس المقدار أو أن يروه في ظروف حياتهم سواء الحزينة أو السعيدة بنفس الوضوح، ليس لأن الله عنده محاباة فيفضل شخص عن أخر بل لأن الإنسان هو من يختار درجة قربه من الله وليس الله هو من يقرر درجة القرب هذه. وفي الآيات التالية نرى كيف أن تدخل الله وقربه من حياتنا يتوقف على مقدار انفتاحنا واقترابنا وطلبنا إياه:*
*- "اِقْتَرِبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَيَقْتَرِبَ إِلَيْكُمْ**" (يع4: 8) *
*- "**وَتَطْلُبُونَنِي فَتَجِدُونَنِي إِذْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي بِكُلِّ**قَلْبِكُمْ**. **"**(إر29: 13)*
*- "اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ**لأَنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ**.**"**(إش45: 22)*
*- "وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ".** (رو8: 28)*
*مبادئ تدخل الله في حياة الإنسان*
*على الرغم من كوننا أفراد في مجتمع نتأثر ونؤثر فيه سلباً وإيجاباً، فالله لايتركنا في العالم لتجوز علينا كل تجارب الشرير وخاصة المؤمنون به، فهو يتدخل لكي يحمي المؤمنين به بالدرجة التي تجعله في نفس الوقت لايحد حرية الآخرين أو يغير قراراتهم التي اتخذوها رغماً عنهم، لذلك لايوجد ما نسميه القضاء والقدر أو المقدر والمكتوب بل هي تدخلات إلهية وفقاً لمبادئ محددة وهي:*
*§ **الله لايسمح أن نجرب فوق ما نستطيع*
*يضع الله الحدود للشرير وأعوانه لكي لا يدعنا نجرب فوق ما نستطيع أن نحتمل, فهو يعلم قدرتنا وطاقتنا على الاحتمال. *
*§ **يعطي مع التجربة المنفذ*
*سمح الله لإخوة يوسف أن يلقوه في البئر لكنه كان يحميه من أن يُقتل. أيضاً سمح الله أن يُظلم في بيت فوطيفار فوضع في السجن السياسي لكن الله أعطاه نعمة في عيني السجان لكي يستطيع أن يحتمل فترة السجن فأقامه على المسجونين*
*- "لَمْ تُصِبْكُمْ تَجْرِبَةٌ إِلاَّ بَشَرِيَّةٌ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضاً الْمَنْفَذَ لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا".**(1كو10: 13)*
*§ **يستخدم التجربة للتزكية للأفضل*
*- "وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فَقَطْ بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضاً**فِي الضِّيقَاتِ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْراً**وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً**وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا".**(رو4: 3- 5)*
*- "الَّذِي بِهِ تَبْتَهِجُونَ، مَعَ أَنَّكُمُ الآنَ - إِنْ كَانَ يَجِبُ – تُحْزَنُونَ يَسِيراً بِتَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ، لِكَيْ تَكُونَ تَزْكِيَةُ إِيمَانِكُمْ، وَهِيَ أَثْمَنُ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ الْفَانِي، مَعَ أَنَّهُ يُمْتَحَنُ بِالنَّارِ، تُوجَدُ**لِلْمَدْحِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ وَالْمَجْدِ عِنْدَ اسْتِعْلاَنِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ". **(1بط1: 6, 7)*
*- "عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْراً. وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ".**(يع1: 2)*
*§ **الله يكون معنا في وسط التجربة*
*- "لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ.**أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي. يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ. مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقِ. أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي".** (مز91: 14, 16)**،**ففي عمق التجربة نجد الله معنا يتحد بنا ويمسك بيدنا، وهذا مايعلنه لنا الكتاب في قصة الفتية الثلاثة، فعندما ألقاهم نبوخذ نصر في أتون النار وكانوا ثلاثة أشخاص، رأى الملك ومن معه رابعاً وهو الشبيه بإبن الآلهة يتمشى معهم في الاتون:*
*- "حِينَئِذٍ تَحَيَّرَ نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ الْمَلِكُ وَقَامَ مُسْرِعاً وَسَأَلَ مُشِيرِيهِ: [أَلَمْ نُلْقِ ثَلاَثَةَ رِجَالٍ مُوثَقِينَ فِي وَسَطِ النَّارِ؟] فَأَجَابُوا: [صَحِيحٌ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ]. فَقَالَ: [هَا أَنَا نَاظِرٌ أَرْبَعَةَ رِجَالٍ مَحْلُولِينَ يَتَمَشُّونَ فِي وَسَطِ النَّارِ وَمَا بِهِمْ ضَرَرٌوَمَنْظَرالرَّابِعِ شَبِيهٌ بِـ**أ**بْنِ الآلِهَةِ]". **(دا3: 24, 25) *
*- "فِي كُلِّ ضِيقِهِمْ تَضَايَقَ وَمَلاَكُ حَضْرَتِهِ خَلَّصَهُمْ**. **بِمَحَبَّتِهِ وَرَأْفَتِهِ هُوَ فَكَّهُمْ وَرَفَعَهُمْ وَحَمَلَهُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ"**.** (إش63: 9)*
*§ **يحول الشر إلى الخير*
*يكون الله معنا في وسط الضيق والتجربة وكذلك يحول الشر الذي أراده الشرير إلى خير لنا ولكل المحيطين بنا، وهذا ما نراه أيضاً في سفر دانيال عن الفتية الثلاثة فبعد ما اختبروا اختبار المعية والرفقة الإلهية المذهلة, أمر الملك أن يقدم الفتية الثلاثة على كل ولاية بابل. وعوضاً عن أمر الملك بالالقاء في أتون النار أمر الملك بأن كل إنسان يتكلم على إله الفتية الثلاثة يعاقب*
*كذلك مانراه في قصة يوسف بعد اختباره العميق أن الله يرافقه وكان معه في كل أزمة من الأزمات التي مر بها وأخيراً رفعه الله ليصبح ثاني المملكة ويستخدمه لإستبقاء حياة أمم وشعوب كثيرة، فقد قال يوسف لإخوته:"**َأنْتُمْ قَصَدْتُمْ لِي شَرّاً**أَمَّا اللهُ فَقَصَدَ بِهِ خَيْراً لِكَيْ يَفْعَلَ كَمَا الْيَوْمَ لِيُحْيِيَ شَعْباً كَثِيراً".** (تك50: 20)*
__._,_.___


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا دكتور 
ميررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

> الله لايسمح أن نجرب فوق ما نستطيع
> يضع الله الحدود للشرير وأعوانه لكي لا يدعنا نجرب فوق ما نستطيع أن نحتمل, فهو يعلم قدرتنا وطاقتنا على الاحتمال.



جميل  يا دوكتور

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع  أخى الغالى


شكرا

 للمجهود الجميل

أم النور معاكم
​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا دكتور
> 
> ميررررسى ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا دوكتور
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع أخى الغالى​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا*​
> ...


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع فوق الرائع وبة اجابة لاسئلة كنت بأسالها لنفسي
شكرا جدا يا دكتور وربنا يعوضك تعب خدمتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هاائل بجد موضوع جميل 
مرسي يادكتور ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 نوفمبر 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *موضوع فوق الرائع وبة اجابة لاسئلة كنت بأسالها لنفسي​*
> 
> *شكرا جدا يا دكتور وربنا يعوضك تعب خدمتك*​


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 نوفمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع هاائل بجد موضوع جميل
> 
> 
> مرسي يادكتور ربنا يباركك​


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (10 نوفمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع هاائل بجد موضوع جميل
> 
> 
> مرسي يادكتور ربنا يباركك​


 شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

